
Ask HN: Why can't I “favorite” a recent post? - chrisweekly
The &quot;favorite&quot; link is misbehaving.<p>Expected: Navigate to &quot;favorites&quot; page, with the just-favorited post pushed to the top.<p>Actual: Navigate to &quot;favorites&quot; page, with no change to the (previously-favorited) list.<p>Thinking I might have hit some limit, I deleted one of my 403 favorites, to no avail.<p>Is it just me?  
Or maybe a transient HN issue that&#x27;s failing silently?<p>Ironically, the post I was trying to favorite is about Polar, a personal knowledge-base tool -- which is likely a better way to save interesting things than relying on HN favorites in the 1st place! Hmm, could be an interesting feature to integrate into Polar....
======
sctb
Could you please try again from a fresh page? A likely possibility is that you
had a page with stale auth parameters after an application server restart. You
can reach us at hn@ycombinator.com to troubleshoot further.

~~~
chrisweekly
Thanks; the issue went away after a few hours.

------
jxub
Well, I for one have somewhat over 500 favorite posts and I can still see the
"favorite" flag under your post, so maybe try contacting the admins.

------
throwaway180118
Almost reads like viral marketing for a personal-knowledge-base tool.

